# Printed Cab Figures for Locomotives



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a couple of O-gauge diesel locomotives that have a very narrow cab space, about 1/4". I'd like to put engineer figures in the windows, but any figures I see are too big, even with some creative surgery. I thought about finding some printed figures of side views of engineers that I could put in the cab, which would probably do 90% of the job. Trouble is, I haven't been able to find suitable pictures, all of them are guys hanging out of the windows, or frontal views. Obviously, I can resize them from most any original size as long as they have the detail required.

Any idea where I might find some appropriate graphics?


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

This is all I could find. The search was "train engineer silhouette."










If that fails, I stumbled upon this saucy little number in the Halloween costume section on the Sears website. Just find a suitable gal to model it for you and take whatever pictures you need for your toy train. Yeah, that's it--for the toy train!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the first is a big dull, and the second one...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I vote for #2 !


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

The missus instructed me on my vote. :-D

Dan


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you think you could take a picture of one of your figures (a side shot) and use that?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I actually tried that, it wasn't very impressive. I can't believe there aren't any side shots of real engineers...


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Here are more options:





































And how can you not like this happy fellow?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I found them too EL but did not think they would look good in Johns train.
Especially the last one! 

I got an ideal John, how about you put on an engineer hat (bib overalls would be nice too) and have your better half take a picture of you to use in the cab? 
You can pose in different arm/head/hand configurations and pick the best one. :thumbsup: 

Then don't tell anyone at your club and see if anyone notices when you run it with them. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have considered a custom portrait, as I have yet to find one that looks suitable. FWIW, I found all the same ones above in my Google Image search.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> ...I found all the same ones above in my Google Image search.












And this one didn't work for you? shocked is all I can say.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

You need that new 3d printer!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The New Guy said:


> And this one didn't work for you? shocked is all I can say.



All this guy needs is a 5'long meatball submarine sandwich in his hands, with sauce drooling down his chin. :laugh:


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with the idea of a "Gunrunner John" in an engineer's hat custom photo. Just think of the possibilities?

The year is 2072 when an enterprising train aficionado acquires an elderly toy locomotive modeling obsolete diesel technology instead of the now standard cold fusion supersonic hover train. "How quaint," he thinks as he opens the cab to replace its elderly electronics and humorously antiquated digital control system with biological-electronics circuitry that gives the device rudimentary sentience.

In so doing, a wrinkled cardboard photo falls loose. The restorer's embedded atomic computer instantly scans the collected knowledge of all mankind, including the archives of the Lionel corporation (now a subsidiary of the world conglomerate WalMart-Exxon-Toyota-TGI Friday's-Catholic Church headquartered in the New Ottoman Empire), and responds that this item is not recognized as OEM equipment.

"How unusual," the restorer thinks. "Perhaps I should analyze it with my all-in-one femtoscale microscope, DNA analyzer, supercomputer, and can opener" that fits within the size of a postage stamp. The device creates a lifelike 3D model of the photo and extracts residual genetic material to provide all records pertaining to its creator.

"What an intriguing individual," the restorer quips. "Too bad he lived in the Northeast," a region that was tragically devastated during the ill-conceived reality TV show, "Jersey Shore Revolution: The Snooki Wars." Nonetheless, the restorer creates a holographic simulation of the unfortunate chap and places it within the locomotive to serve as its engineer. "Here you can live on forever, my friend. Or at least until the petaWatt graphine battery decays in about 3000 years."

"That's quite awesoradicool," as is the vernacular of the times. The restorer then realizes he should share his new creation with his friends in the virtusphere, what was once known by the arcane term internet. With the blink of an eye, the restorer transmutes into his alter ego "LaserBeamJuan" and reemerges in a first-person real-time alternate reality to show off his restored model diesel locomotive to an admiring crowd of 2 billion fellow aficionados.

With great pride and a tear in his eye, owing to the many adoring compliments, he then inquires of his late 21st century colleagues, "Does anyone know how an 'on-off switch' works?"


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That's funny El Jefe. How can John NOT go with his own picture after all that? Do it John, it will look great. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Boy, if that doesn't push me over the edge, nothing will! :laugh:


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

great story. you should write a book like that.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great! Lmao.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Gunny, have you tried cutting the figure on the angle, shoulder to waist so that his head and arm is outside the window? An alternative would be down through his head with his arm outside. I have some 1/48 aircrew I will have to play with tomorrow and see if I can come up with something.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The Windows are fixed in this unit, and they're all one piece. I don't really want to try cutting them out, though that thought crossed my mind.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

John did you come across this one?
Would be like he is looking out the cab window?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A few more.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

One more,


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

If you decide to open the window this type of surgery could work. Inside is less than 3/16 of an inch. I don't have a diesel to try it on.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Most of the engineer pictures look a bit too "steamy". for a modern diesel. I did print a couple to scale and stick them in there, but I didn't like the look.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, nothing too "steamy" for GunrunnerJohn!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

you can...










thank me later :thumbsup:


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

APPROVED!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

eljefe said:


> Yes, nothing too "steamy" for GunrunnerJohn!


Those girls have possibilities, but not for my locomotive cab!


----------

